# MES 30" smoker models?



## aelmer (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi everyone

I'm just about ready to pull the trigger on an MES30 and was hoping someone could clarify the difference in the  two versions of this I've seen and the upgrade kit.

At Lowes they currently have the 20070106 in limited stock for $179. I believe this is the older model and the newer one is the 20070910. Based on the reading I've done my understanding is that the older model does not have a replaceable heating element but reliably produces smoke. The newer model has a replaceable heating element but has issues with not producing smoke which led Masterbuilt to offer an upgrade kit. The upgrade kit looks like it converts the newer one into the way the older one worked.

Can anyone verify that I've got this right? Is there any reason not to buy the older model?

Thanks for your help


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Oct 6, 2010)

That sounds right.  Interesting that they have the old model though.

Makes me wonder if they had some sitting in a warehouse.

Do a search here for both of those model #s and you'll find quite a bit of info.  I believe the older one has a 650 Watt element while the newer one has and 800 Watt.


----------



## aelmer (Oct 6, 2010)

I went over to Lowes and discovered they actually had both the old ones and the new ones mixed together.

Knowing that there's an upgrade kit and the heating element is replaceable, I decided to go for the newer model with the higher wattage element and give it a try.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hopefully, it has an access panel on the back where the heating element connects.


----------



## aelmer (Oct 7, 2010)

Yup there's a panel on the back where  the heating element is. I ordered the upgrade kit this morning but I might give it a try this weekend before it arrives.


----------



## maverick (Oct 7, 2010)

Do you have a link to where we can get the upgrade kit?  I have a MES 30" with the 800W element.


----------



## aelmer (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Maverick

I just called the 800 number this morning and told them I had just bought a 30" MES and read about the lack of smoke issue. The customer service person they said they'd send me the kit right away. They were very friendly and it took less then 5 minutes.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2010)

aelmer said:


> I went over to Lowes and discovered they actually had both the old ones and the new ones mixed together.
> 
> Knowing that there's an upgrade kit and the heating element is replaceable, I decided to go for the newer model with the higher wattage element and give it a try.




Very smart move. You'll get the best of two worlds.


----------

